

Ask HN: Thoughts on quantum computing? - akg

Are there any prevalent criticisms/enthusiasms for the current trajectory of the commercial availability of quantum computing? Naturally, there has been a large amount of research effort and funding devoted to advancing quantum computing, Lockheed-Martin being one of it's major advocators.<p>Is this an up and coming area that developers should start focusing their efforts on? How does this compete/complement with the current "trend" of massive parallelization?
======
claudius
Parallelisation and QC are mostly orthogonal in that you don’t need QC to do
parallelisation properly and most of QC can be done with the current state of
classical parallelisation. I would also not suggest working on QC as a
software developer just yet, given that QC theory is far more advanced than QC
hardware already.

Nevertheless, what certainly is worth working on and an area that
unfortunately does not get as much attention as I would prefer is ‘QC-safe’
classical encryption, i.e. encryption schemes implementable on classical
computers that cannot be easily cracked by QC. Otherwise we’re just waiting
for someone to build a QC and set up a website ‘Upload a public key here and
get the private key via email’.

------
Jonovono
I am curious if anyone could comment on what QC could mean in terms of AI/NLP.

